# Serial Communication with Python and py27-serial



## normalbloke (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm having a great deal of trouble doing serial communication with a generic RS232 type serial port and the py27-serial package, otherwise known as pyserial. Whenever I try to open /dev/cuau0 I get the Python exception about the port already being open. I've searched as best I can to find an answer but it seems FreeBSD, Python and serial communications isn't very common. I would appreciate any pointers you might have.

Thanks.

Paddy


----------



## ralphbsz (Feb 27, 2014)

A few weeks ago, when I was trying to debug what was wrong with my serial ports, I had py27-serial running.  Actually works perfectly fine.  This is on FreeBSD 9.2, using a USB-to-serial adapter.  There must be a thread about that experience somewhere here on the forum; my real problem was probably kernel bugs that make a particular type of motherboard be unsupported.


----------

